# Forum > Gaming > Roleplaying Games > D&D 3e/3.5e/d20 >  Is there a spell that make the flesh of someone fall?

## Zhepna

Hi,

we start a new horror evil campain. I'll be an artificer and will make potions that prisoners will take. I'm looking for a spell that make the flesh detach from the muscle or cell, if it doesn't exist maybe make the flesh fall. What I have in mind is a scene to intimidate a village by exemple.

For a lot of days, he took the potion I made him take. 

When we'll be with the detainee in front of the village, he is attached from everywhere to a wood panel and we see his back. 

I ask the villagers if they know which organ is the biggest, with a dagger in my hand. I wait, then slice in the back of the detainee and his whole body fall from this crack but all the flesh remain on the wood. He start screaming, in agony, trying to hold his organ as his eyes without eyelid are full of pain... anyway you understand.

I find no spells that could simule something like that.

----------


## Thurbane

Hmm, not exactly. There's some _vaguely_ along these lines:

Flaywind Burst creates a burst of wind and grit that is fluffed as "stripping flesh".Avasculate makes the blood and other fluids erupt from its skin.Flesh Ripper creates a claw of black energy - other than the name, though, doesn't really fit the theme.Heart Ripper and Clutch of Orcus both kind of rip the heart from the target.

----------


## Troacctid

You've described very nearly the exact effect of the spell _corporeal instability_, from _Spell Compendium_!

----------


## loky1109

Hm... Do you want to flay him?

Maybe _Death by Thorns_ or _Eternity of Torture_.
_Curse of the Putrid Husk_ make illusion of something like. I'm not sure if method to make Phantasm real exists.
Also maybe you found something useful between diseases in BoVD. Yes, there is incubation period, but I guess I saw somewhere method to cut it to zero.




> I ask the villagers if they know which organ is the biggest


I know. Biggest organ is the skin.

----------


## Zhepna

> I know. Biggest organ is the skin.


Exactly!

Thanks to all for your answers

----------

